# PCI Sata controller - boot freeze



## zero (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello,

After bought new gfx card, I noticed that hide my 2 sata port located on my mobo, so I bought a pci sata controller card for resolving this "problem". But now, It stucks when It ask me to mount manually the root file system. Same result with a live CD of Freebsd (tried with Freesbie), I also tried with a linux live CD, I succeeded to mount ufs partition but in read only :/
I really dont know what to do... can anybody help me ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

zero said:
			
		

> But now, It stucks when It ask me to mount manually the root file system.


Stuck at a *mountroot>* prompt? That's probably because the names of the devices have moved around.

On that prompt just type ? to see which it detected. Boot the correct one as explained in the mountroot. If the menu pops up pick boot to single user mode. Do an fsck and mount -u /. You probably need to hand mount /usr. If that's done you can edit /etc/fstab to correct the drive names.


----------



## zero (Dec 1, 2009)

*[Resolved]  PCI Sata controller - boot freeze*

Problem fixed, I used an other freebsd live cd (http://livecd.sourceforge.net/), mount ufs partitions, changed fstab with correct path and it works.


----------

